# ponchos



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

I love making ponchos. I always try out new patterns to make them with.


----------



## GrammaBev (Apr 13, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

They are super..do you make them for yourself,or children?


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

Will u share the pattern?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

I make them to sell, but both my grand daughters each have one and I have one for my self. I have sold 9 of them at work alone.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome!! Love all of them...great colors!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Dish Cloth Diva said:


> Will u share the pattern?


Which one are you interested in ?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

mountaingal said:


> Awesome!! Love all of them...great colors!


Thank you.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful!! Welcome to KP. We are glad you joined us.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

annjaneice said:


> Beautiful!! Welcome to KP. We are glad you joined us.


Thank you, It's great to see all the different things that people make.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Are some of them crocheted? Some look as if they were to me. I love crocheting but I always have a problem trying to follow the patterns so I pretty much just knit.

These are just beautiful.

sandyj1942


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are all beautiful. I especially love the first one :thumbup:


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lovely work! Am interested in patterns for the first & last.


----------



## Babsreturns (Apr 11, 2013)

How beautiful!!! Your granddaughter is a cutie, looks like she loves grandma's work!!!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

CTSDSS5 said:


> Lovely work! Am interested in patterns for the first & last.


I take these pics wit my phone its,s easier for me to send. The 1st pic is the pattern of the first poncho, which originally was for a baby afghan. So here it is.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

CTSDSS5 said:


> Lovely work! Am interested in patterns for the first & last.


The next 3 pics is for the last one.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

sandyj1942 said:


> Are some of them crocheted? Some look as if they were to me. I love crocheting but I always have a problem trying to follow the patterns so I pretty much just knit.
> 
> These are just beautiful.
> 
> sandyj1942


Only the one with the squares is crochet.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

sandyj1942 said:


> Are some of them crocheted? Some look as if they were to me. I love crocheting but I always have a problem trying to follow the patterns so I pretty much just knit.
> 
> These are just beautiful.
> 
> sandyj1942


They are all knitted.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Only the one with the squares is crochet.


I was wrong about this one. It's knitted.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Babsreturns said:


> How beautiful!!! Your granddaughter is a cutie, looks like she loves grandma's work!!!


My grand daughter has gotten me making all kinds of stuff for her, mittens, hats, poncho and blankets. She,s wonderful and a joy as all my Grandkids are.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty work!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, I love ponchos too...these are great!! I think it's time for me to make myself one!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, those are all so nice.
You have been busy.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

They are all just gorgeous. I love ponchos to.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> Wow, those are all so nice.
> You have been busy.


That is not all of them, I stock up for arts and craft shows and sell some in between.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

These are all so beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

They are all so beautiful. Really nice work.
Can you let us know where you got the pattern for the cable one? ANd the third one?

They are such a great fashion accessory.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Great work. I especially like the last one.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Stunning ....thanks for the ideas
I would never of thought to do this !!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice work. I think ponchos are coming back. I just bought one made out of blanket fabric,with a turtle neck,I love it. I am going to knit one also.thank you for sharing all of yours. Good work.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

You did a wonderful job.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I love your ponchos. Have you found a pattern that has slits in them to put your hands through....my granddaughter would like that.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

I Love them ALL... and I was looking at a crochet child poncho pattern this morning. Something tells me I have to make a poncho..


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Those are beautiful...where did you find the patterns?


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I love ponchos; greatwork...


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Lovely ponchos and great work


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

You certainly do like making them they are all gorgeous.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lovely ponchos - brings back memories of my mom - she would teach all the girls that came over how to make ponchos in the summer months ;-)


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy Moly! These are gorgeous. My fav is the beige one. You do good work. I am a size large just FYI---LOL


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

my goodness you have been busy. they are lovely. have you got a basic starter pattern you could share


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

hi from sparta michigan. beautiful work and I love the color
combinations


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love all of your ponchos. Especially the one with your young lady modeling. I love making them AND wearing them because they are so comfortable. I wear them around the house when chilly and I also wear them out instead of a jacket.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful ponchos. Can you share the patterns.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I certainly have a beautiful knack for making ponchos. Great colors & patterns.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Where can I get the patterns for ponchos 1,2, and 5. Thanks so much


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

love the cabled ones!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Those are simply gorgeous. Now I want one!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree, they're all attractive . . . for some reason, I favor the dark purple one. Interesting to see the variety and how the color changes the look. Very inspiring!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Those are all stunning!


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Great patterns and colors! Any chance of getting the name of a pattern? Hard for me to read as u posted it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous ponchos!! Are you willing to share the source of the pattern of the first poncho? Thank you. ;0)


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm so happy poncho's are coming back! Your work is beautiful!


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I like the sparkly rainbow one and the oatmeal color. Great job. Do you have the link to the patterns?


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

love it would like the 3rd 1 the gray and white one


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW! You are the poncho queen!!! And your subjects are adorable. They look quite pleased with your work. Hope you teach them how to knit and crochet - that is the best gift of all.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

I especially like Poncho #2. Are you able to share the pattern.

Here are Ponchos I made for my nieces and one for AG doll.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful work! Thanks for the two patterns!


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

SPECTACULAR !!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

They're absolutely beautiful! Are any of them knit in one piece on circs?


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Mollie said:


> They're absolutely beautiful! Are any of them knit in one piece on circs?


No, there made of 2 rectangles sewing together.


----------



## ms_sheilab (Jun 2, 2012)

I just made my first poncho and it was all about the yarn so it was a simple garter stitch but I love your idea of the different stitches! Lovely!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I cna't seem to find the patterns, where are they?


run4fittness said:


> beautiful work! Thanks for the two patterns!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> I cna't seem to find the patterns, where are they?


Go to page 2 under "ponchos".


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice ponchos. Glad you have been able to make money with them.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I really like your multi color cable and the multi color pastel ones, are these your original designs are did you go off a pattern?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Vulcan1957 said:


> I really like your multi color cable and the multi color pastel ones, are these your original designs are did you go off a pattern?


I have 3 pattern books where I incorporate one pattern with another.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the second poncho. Are you able to share the pattern?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Lafemmefran said:


> Love the second poncho. Are you able to share the pattern?


If you,re talking about the dark blue and red, its a simple stockinette stitch and a.cable in the center.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Your ponchos are beautiful. I imagine they sell as fast as you can make them. If you don't mind sharing the patterns I would love to have the patterns for #2, #6 and the one your really cute model is wearing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

hanne said:


> I love making ponchos. I always try out new patterns to make them with.


Each poncho is beautiful. I love the colors!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

hanne said:


> If you,re talking about the dark blue and red, its a simple stockinette stitch and a.cable in the center.


I mean the soft rainbow one with beads or something sparkly on it


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh my! They are gorgeous. You've made a mundane poncho into works of art.
DotD


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

loubroy said:


> Your ponchos are beautiful. I imagine they sell as fast as you can make them. If you don't mind sharing the patterns I would love to have the patterns for #2, #6 and the one your really cute model is wearing. Thanks in advance.


The pattern for #2 & #6 is on page 2 of this forum under ponchos, the pattern for the poncho that my granddaughter is modeling, is called the " Trinity stitch " and can be found online.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Lafemmefran said:


> I mean the soft rainbow one with beads or something sparkly on it


That pattern is on the next page of this forum, the first pattern.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome Ponchos!!!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

They are all just beautiful.


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Interested in the second and third. Beautiful


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Your work is fantastic!
I haven't made a poncho in years, but want one.
I hope you don't mind, but I copied your patterns, and I'm gonna give it a whirl! Super thanks!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

DollieD said:


> Your work is fantastic!
> I haven't made a poncho in years, but want one.
> I hope you don't mind, but I copied your patterns, and I'm gonna give it a whirl! Super thanks!


You,re more than welcome to use the patterns I post. Happy knitting!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

hanne said:


> You,re more than welcome to use the patterns I post. Happy knitting!


With three children?
Where do you find the time?
I am amazed!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

DollieD said:


> With three children?
> Where do you find the time?
> I am amazed!


Oh, these are my grandkids. My children are grown.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

beautiful .... I love the one with the pink under it.
Wow, great job.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

They are all lovely my fave one is the grey mix beautiful work


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

So, basically, these are long scarves turned on themselves to make a poncho?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> So, basically, these are long scarves turned on themselves to make a poncho?


Yup!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

SwampCatNana wrote:
So, basically, these are long scarves turned on themselves to make a poncho?


Yup!

hanne


Thank you, hanne!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a great selection.


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful - love the ponches- do you write your patterns?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

libkap said:


> Beautiful - love the ponches- do you write your patterns?


No I don't. They are combinations from different pattern books.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

hanne said:


> I love making ponchos. I always try out new patterns to make them with.


They are alllllll lovely! Could not choose!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

missjg said:


> They are alllllll lovely! Could not choose!


Thank you.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

i like them all but i favor the grey one


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great work! Especially liked the first one.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Those are very nice rlmayknit


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I LOVE the first 3! Have to save the pictures in my Future Projects folder.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

hanne said:


> Yup!


What is the size of the scarf before you turn it into a poncho?

Child size?

Adult size?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> What is the size of the scarf before you turn it into a poncho?
> 
> Child size?
> 
> Adult size?


All depends on who you want to make it for. If you,re making it for an adult you,re gonna want to make it wider. I went on line to find the basic size and went from there.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sooo i have been wanting a poncho since i have been able to knit... essionally (spell check) a poncho is 2 rectangles sewed together?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ur ponchos are stunning!!!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

everyone is just beautiful.. I love poncho's as well. would suggest you sell your patterns.. I'll be the first to buy.. Till then, would you share any of the ones with the cables? Blessings, Cathy


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

I love all of them can you share the patterns please


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

ggranny said:


> I love all of them can you share the patterns please


Go to page 2 of this forum, there I posted 2 patterns. The pattern is written out for panels to a baby afghan. But I use the pattern with bigger needles and thicker yarn for ponchos.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful ponchos. What a sweet, happy little girl!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Sooo i have been wanting a poncho since i have been able to knit... essionally (spell check) a poncho is 2 rectangles sewed together?


Correct!


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

Went back to pg2 for the pattern the sec one doesnt say how many sts to start with is it the same as the frist one there a little hard to (for me)


----------



## Grandma Sha (Apr 13, 2013)

They are all really beautiful but I like the first and second ones best! I would love to try either one or both if your willing to share the patterns.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

ggranny said:


> Went back to pg2 for the pattern the sec one doesnt say how many sts to start with is it the same as the frist one there a little hard to (for me)


The second pattern is a multiple of 22 st plus 1. You have to use your own judgement of how big you want your poncho to be, what size needle and size yarn you want to use.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Grandma Sha said:


> They are all really beautiful but I like the first and second ones best! I would love to try either one or both if your willing to share the patterns.


They both are the same patterns except the edging. One I used a seed stitch, the other one I used a moss stitch. The pattern is on the next page after the pictures.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Love the ones with cables. Are these the ones that have a fold over side seam rather than being knitted in one piece?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> Love the ones with cables. Are these the ones that have a fold over side seam rather than being knitted in one piece?


These are actually long knitted scarves then turned on themselves and attached to form a poncho.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

charliesaunt said:


> Love the ones with cables. Are these the ones that have a fold over side seam rather than being knitted in one piece?


They are 2 knitted rectangles and sewn together on the sides of each rectangle.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You are a designer for ponchos no wonder the orders keep coming in. I love the cable poncho myself. May I ask how much do you charge for one.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> You are a designer for ponchos no wonder the orders keep coming in. I love the cable poncho myself. May I ask how much do you charge for one.


Well, I,m not exactly a designer, but I do put together my own patterns. You have seen the results. They turned out quite nicely. I,m happy with the work and so are my regular customers that keep coming back. One of my coworkers has bought 5 of them so far. I charge about $65.00 for one.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

they are all beautiful


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, those ponchos are very pretty and well done!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

I finished this one today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful! What a pretty color and design.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

So, if you make 2 rectangles, should the width be 1/3 the length measure? EX. Length is 48 inches, width of each would be 16".


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> So, if you make 2 rectangles, should the width be 1/3 the length measure? EX. Length is 48 inches, width of each would be 16".


Approximately, when I make an adult poncho, the width is about 17-18 in and the length about 29-30 in per rectangle.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

hanne said:


> Approximately, when I make an adult poncho, the width is about 17-18 in and the length about 29-30 in per rectangle.


Thank you, again! Very easy lengths.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I think your ponchos are beautiful. I just received one of my knitting books,and I think ponchos are coming back. They are showing them to knit,or crochet. They probabably will be big for the coming winter. I love them. They were big about 50 years ago, what's old is new again.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

That is gorgeous. I love that color. I would loved to have had that today. We had to go to a funeral and it was too warm for a heavy sweater but that would have gone perfectly with my outfit. You sure do great work.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your ponchos are beautiful...I love knitting them, too. I posted one on this site that I made for my granddaughter, and am presently working on one for myself. Your work is lovely, and so are the designs and colors you put together. Welcome and thanks for posting your beautiful work!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Sha (Apr 13, 2013)

Beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

hanne, 

Thank You for sharing the pictures with us and being so informative. I hope your business of making ponchos keeps up. They are well worth every cent, you can tell a lot time went into making them. Not only your time but your creativity of making the ponchos.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you, that is so nice hear, I appreciate it.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

A gal after my own heart Your ponchos are simply wonderful!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Love them... 2 and 4r my favorites!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

hanne said:


> I love making ponchos. I always try out new patterns to make them with.


They are beautiful. I especially love the cable ones.


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice work, you surely have been busy.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Love them all but my favorite is the pattern with the cables.
A definite bookmark for me, thank you for posting.
Great job!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

ninie said:


> Love them all but my favorite is the pattern with the cables.
> A definite bookmark for me, thank you for posting.
> Great job!


Thank you! Here is a new one I just finished today.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

hanne said:


> Thank you! Here is a new one I just finished today.


Really nice! What pattern stitch did you use for this?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> Really nice! What pattern stitch did you use for this?


This was actually a" winter lace afghan " pattern. Free lion brand pattern.


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

hanne said:


> This was actually a" winter lace afghan " pattern. Free lion brand pattern.


The size of the lace pattern looks smaller. Is that b/c you used thinner yarn, or did you change the stitch pattern?


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Hanne,they are beautiful.did you have a pattern for this last one. It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

marchar said:


> The size of the lace pattern looks smaller. Is that b/c you used thinner yarn, or did you change the stitch pattern?


Thinner yarn and smaller needles. No change in pattern.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Knitter forever said:


> Hanne,they are beautiful.did you have a pattern for this last one. It is absolutely gorgeous.


Winter lace afghan pattern, from lion brand.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

How do you decide the number of stitches to caston ?
Your work is absolutely beautiful ...

happy knitting,
Helen


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

sewadilly said:


> How do you decide the number of stitches to caston ?
> Your work is absolutely beautiful ...
> 
> happy knitting,
> Helen


Depending on how many stitches your pattern requires, plus your sides, the size needles and size of the yarn. So, if your pattern is a multiple of 19 plus 1, you would at least double your 19 (38 + 1=39, plus 5 stitches at the beginning and the end, gives you 49. If I want to separate my pattern in the center, I add 4 more stitches. So now you have 53 stitches to cast on with a # 5 yarn and a size 11 or 12 needles. That will give you an adult size poncho. Basically you have to do some math.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Depending on how many stitches your pattern requires, plus your sides, the size needles and size of the yarn. So, if your pattern is a multiple of 19 plus 1, you would at least double your 19 (38 + 1=39, plus 5 stitches at the beginning and the end, gives you 49. If I want to separate my pattern in the center, I add 4 more stitches. So now you have 53 stitches to cast on with a # 5 yarn and a size 11 or 12 needles. That will give you an adult size poncho. Basically you have to do some math.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

wow another Beauty!!! My favorite color, besides.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I didn't finish my post. Please tell me what yarn you used. It is an awesome color. Also, are you going to make the pattern available? Absolutely love your ponchos.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

loubroy said:


> I didn't finish my post. Please tell me what yarn you used. It is an awesome color. Also, are you going to make the pattern available? Absolutely love your ponchos.


It is feather and fan pattern, you can get it free on the internet. The yarn is lion brand tweed stripes ( mixed berries is the color ). The pattern is very easy.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> It is feather and fan pattern, you can get it free on the internet. The yarn is lion brand tweed stripes ( mixed berries is the color ). The pattern is very easy.


Got the yarn at meijers.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

hanne said:


> You,re more than welcome to use the patterns I post. Happy knitting!


Are they your patterns that you wrote? They look like they were scanned from a book...? Gotta be careful with copyright issues.

Love your ponchos though! They're gorgeous!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for your quick reply. That shawl made me absolutely drool. It is beautiful.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Another one done! My husband said " that's one a rich person would wear. "


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, you do ponchos the way I do dishcloths! One is prettier than the next.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Wow, you do ponchos the way I do dishcloths! One is prettier than the next.


Not that I want to brag, but you,re right. I guess that's why I keep making them, I love the results.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the variety you make and not that I'm 'rich' but this would look stunning with black pants and a black turtleneck.

Sure enjoy all your results!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> Love the variety you make and not that I'm 'rich' but this would look stunning with black pants and a black turtleneck.
> 
> Sure enjoy all your results!


You,re right about the black turtleneck and pants. That's why I changed the shirt on my mannequin. This is a Jackal print. I also have a antelope print, which I can,t wait to start. Gotta finish the one I,m working on right.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

OMG, I,m knitting with chenille yarn and love the feel of it.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

hanne said:


> OMG, I,m knitting with chenille yarn and love the feel of it.


Very interesting. I have some chenille yarn too, but it got a bad rep awhile ago with knitters for 'worming' or separating when knit.

What size needle are you using? Does the chennile tend to fray? I'd be most interested to know how you're getting along. Maybe it's a brand that's been improved.

I'd like to use what I have but got sort of put off by all the negative remarks by other knitters.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Because it,s a #5 bulky I use a size 10 needle. No problems with fraying.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Because it,s a #5 bulky I use a size 10 needle. No problems with fraying.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I love the looks of the fleece yarn; I guess I'm partial to those colors, but I'm most interested in the Chenille one . . . like how it will hold up. What size needle did you use on the chenille, and is it a fairly tight construction?

You have such a variety of ideas!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> I love the looks of the fleece yarn; I guess I'm partial to those colors, but I'm most interested in the Chenille one . . . like how it will hold up. What size needle did you use on the chenille, and is it a fairly tight construction?
> 
> You have such a variety of ideas!


O used a size US10 and no its not tight.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> O used a size US10 and no its not tight.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Are all your ponchos sold or are you getting ready for a Fall craft show? If I went to your craft show I would have a hard time deciding which one to buy. You have so many lovely ones made.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Are all your ponchos sold or are you getting ready for a Fall craft show? If I went to your craft show I would have a hard time deciding which one to buy. You have so many lovely ones made.


No, they are not all sold. They can be bought at any time. Whatever I have left I sell at craft shows. Some that I posted are sold


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

It took me forever to finish this one, must be summertime.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW, now you are getting into lace knitting!

I think this one is my Favorite, I like the color and design.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you, its a rustic aran tweed yarn that I bought in Alanson Michigan in a small yarn shop. The color is called Shade, but I call it olive green and not cheap, the pattern is called Samaras. I love that yarn store but it's sooo expensive, so I have to watch out when I go in there.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I bet you found it Heaven working with the yarn. I know I like treating myself to some better yarns for smaller projects.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I bet you found it Heaven working with the yarn. I know I like treating myself to some better yarns for smaller projects.


I did and this was a big ball of yarn 760 yards.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Your ponchos are fantastic! I should definitely make some, too! Thank you so much for your inspirational pictures!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Your poncho's are all stunning, love all the difference ones you have made very clever well done. Thank you for sharing it is so inspiring, will have to make some for my granddaughters it quite cold where I am.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I, too, continue to enjoy seeing all the pictures you share. They each inspire me anew and show how so many different styles an be made by changing the nature of the stitch used.

Never tire of them!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> I, too, continue to enjoy seeing all the pictures you share. They each inspire me anew and show how so many different styles an be made by changing the nature of the stitch used.
> 
> Never tire of them!
> :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

All so lovely!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> All so lovely!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

This is where one of my poncho patterns came from.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow! you finish a WIP. That's my goal to finish what I got started. 

You really do pretty work and thanks for keeping us posted on your projects. I enjoy seeing them all.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Wow! you finish a WIP. That's my goal to finish what I got started.
> 
> You really do pretty work and thanks for keeping us posted on your projects. I enjoy seeing them all.


Now I,m working on another baby blanket ( white ) that I started a year ago. My weakness, when I see something new I want to make it instead of finishing my already started project. Now I,m gonna finish what I start.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Are these worked in one long length and then folded over?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

charliesaunt said:


> Are these worked in one long length and then folded over?


No, they are made of 2 rectangles and sewn together on the sides.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> No, they are made of 2 rectangles and sewn together on the sides.


Here is a draft that I made for myself as a reference.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

I love them all...especially the Roll Tide, Alabama colors one...I'll add some gray....awesome job on all.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful afghan


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Those colors are so pleasing. Nice arrangement. Thanks also for your diagram of your classic ponchos!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Beautiful ponchos, Great job!!! :-D


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

There, white baby blanket is finally finished.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

OMG!!! gorgeous BB 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

That's really beautiful; what stitch did you use between the lace panels?

Every time I come to this thread and go past your previous baby blanket . . . the one with colored panels, I think 'I've got to make that one" but I still haven't started. 

I don't know the gender of my nieces pending baby so that would be perfect and still colorful!

Keep sharing; you have a fan club out here.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> That's really beautiful; what stitch did you use between the lace panels?
> 
> Every time I come to this thread and go past your previous baby blanket . . . the one with colored panels, I think 'I've got to make that one" but I still haven't started.
> 
> ...


A simple moss stitch is between the lace panels.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your ponchos are lovely. Each one has nice detailing and color. Your work is great, too! Love the picture of your granddaughter modeling the poncho!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

edithann said:


> Your ponchos are lovely. Each one has nice detailing and color. Your work is great, too! Love the picture of your granddaughter modeling the poncho!
> Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you All for the compliments. There are some people out there that don't know what it takes to create stuff like that. For me its quiet and concentration. The end result makes me come back for more.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cute. I especially like the first 2. Made a copy of the instructions and picture.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

ChristmasTree said:


> Very cute. I especially like the first 2. Made a copy of the instructions and picture.


Here is anew one.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Here is anew one.


It has a little glitter in it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gorgeous! what kind of yarn to you use? I Love seeing all your ponchos and afghans.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> gorgeous! what kind of yarn to you use? I Love seeing all your ponchos and afghans.


The yarn is called " red heart boutique midnight ".


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You do lovely work, you must keep those needles clicking all the time.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> You do lovely work, you must keep those needles clicking all the time.


Well ladies, I took one of my already finished ponchos and instead of the traditional fringes, I added ruffles. Opinions?


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Between the lace, the ruffles, and the color changes, it would take a certain person to wear it with the flair it deserves . . . best for a tall person enabling its splendor to show. 

I would love seeing it on someone, but I'm not sure I'm the right person to wear it.

Cool variation, however.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> Between the lace, the ruffles, and the color changes, it would take a certain person to wear it with the flair it deserves . . . best for a tall person enabling its splendor to show.
> 
> I would love seeing it on someone, but I'm not sure I'm the right person to wear it.
> 
> Cool variation, however.


You,re absolutely right about that.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I hate to say this because I loved all the others that you showed. I think this one is too busy with the ruffle. There is a lot happening on this poncho the variegated yarn and the feather & fan stitch. That in itself has a lot of beauty.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I hate to say this because I loved all the others that you showed. I think this one is too busy with the ruffle. There is a lot happening on this poncho the variegated yarn and the fan & feather stitch. That in itself has a lot of beauty.


I appreciate the input, I did take the ruffles off. It was a bit much.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I hate to say this because I loved all the others that you showed. I think this one is too busy with the ruffle. There is a lot happening on this poncho the variegated yarn and the feather & fan stitch. That in itself has a lot of beauty.


Here is my newest one.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very pretty, with a little lace and cable and to touch it off with the turtle neck collar. 

Did you make ponchos for the girls that you are pictured with on your avatar. This time of the year they like wearing them. I made my 3 year old GD one. I made it with a wool blend. She can wear it when I'm taking care of her. I'm afraid my daughter will throw it in the washer and dryer. Then the poncho will be felted. So, the poncho I keep.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Very pretty, with a little lace and cable and to touch it off with the turtle neck collar.
> 
> Did you make ponchos for the girls that you are pictured with on your avatar. This time of the year they like wearing them. I made my 3 year old GD one. I made it with a wool blend. She can wear it when I'm taking care of her. I'm afraid my daughter will throw it in the washer and dryer. Then the poncho will be felted. So, the poncho I keep.


Yes I did make my granddaughter's each one and they wear them at my house.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

hanne said:


> Here is my newest one.


I like it and our weather's finally going to change and we'll have cooler temperatures which makes this look inviting.

Actually, I was thinking about you on our evening walk. I'm about to try to duplicate the baby blanket you made in a series of wonderful colors. Would you mind telling me what yarn you used? The colors look so well together.

Thanks!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> I like it and our weather's finally going to change and we'll have cooler temperatures which makes this look inviting.
> 
> Actually, I was thinking about you on our evening walk. I'm about to try to duplicate the baby blanket you made in a series of wonderful colors. Would you mind telling me what yarn you used? The colors look so well together.
> 
> Thanks!


The yarn came in a kit that I ordered from Mary maxim catalog. Using baby yarn like lion brand will work fine.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

hanne said:


> The yarn came in a kit that I ordered from Mary maxim catalog. Using baby yarn like lion brand will work fine.


Ah, thanks! I appreciate your quick response. I'll look around for a baby yarn that has such nice colors.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!!!! I love it! Nice knitting! ;0)


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> Wow!!!! I love it! Nice knitting! ;0)


Here is a lovely cowl I just finished.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot for share


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Here is a lovely cowl I just finished.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow! Your ponchos are so nice! Thanks for taking the pictures and sharing them.....I look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Finished another cowl.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Gertrude Stein said:


> Wow! Your ponchos are so nice! Thanks for taking the pictures and sharing them.....I look forward to seeing more of your work!


 :thumbup:


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I am not a big fan of cowls but this one is gorgeous. It is long enough to pull over your head. I love the colors and the yarn. What yarn is that?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> :thumbup:


That would be red heart buttercup yarn.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you for your response about the yarn. Your ponchos and cowl are amazing works of design and knitting. Love them all.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I envy all the knitting that you can get done in a short amt. of time. 

Are you involved with any Fall craft shows? You remind me of a girl that crochet in our knitting group. In a hour she could finish a hat or slippers. Her hands kept moving all the while we were there.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I envy all the knitting that you can get done in a short amt. of time.
> 
> Are you involved with any Fall craft shows? You remind me of a girl that crochet in our knitting group. In a hour she could finish a hat or slippers. Her hands kept moving all the while we were there.


Yes I will be in a couple of craft shows next month on the 23rd and the 30th of November. I do work on my projects every spare minute that I have.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Yes I will be in a couple of craft shows next month on the 23rd and the 30th of November. I do work on my projects every spare minute that I have.


Here is one in black.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your cowl is so elegant! I like the richness of the black one.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Your cowl is so elegant! I like the richness of the black one.


That actually is a hooded scarf.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

hanne said:


> That actually is a hooded scarf.


Looks wonderful now that our weather is changing. Good luck at your craft shows; you've found a wonderful niche.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

loubroy said:


> Stunningly beautiful.


Another cowl done.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Do you share patterns. I love your black cowll that comes over the head. Also I would love the pattern for the one with the buttercup yarn by Red Heart. I am guessing it also covers the head. Your work is so outstanding and I don't know how your can get so much done so quickly. You're a true knitting master.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

loubroy said:


> Do you share patterns. I love your black cowll that comes over the head. Also I would love the pattern for the one with the buttercup yarn by Red Heart. I am guessing it also covers the head. Your work is so outstanding and I don't know how your can get so much done so quickly. You're a true knitting master.


The one w/buttercup yarn is a simple knit each row, the black one is a seed stitch. I,m already starting my next one and thank you.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> The one w/buttercup yarn is a simple knit each row, the black one is a seed stitch. I,m already starting my next one and thank you.


This one didn't take me long.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> This one didn't take me long.


Done w/another one.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My goodness is that pretty, I wish I could move my hands that quick. 

Best of Luck with your craft show you should be able to sell. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

hanne said:


> I love making ponchos. I always try out new patterns to make them with.


I thought of you when browsing the new issue of Knit Today. Here's a screen shot of the Berroco ad for one of their yarns. (I'm using iCab Mobile, so not sure it will work . . . here goes)

This looks a lot like your style of ponchos . . .


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> I thought of you when browsing the new issue of Knit Today. Here's a screen shot of the Berroco ad for one of their yarns. (I'm using iCab Mobile, so not sure it will work . . . here goes)
> 
> This looks a lot like your style of ponchos . . .


Pretty!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Pretty!


Finished a small one with a turtleneck.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice! I like the yarn . . . is it chunky? Looks warm.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> Nice! I like the yarn . . . is it chunky? Looks warm.


My Beret hat.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> My Beret hat.


Here is an off white one that I made couple of weeks ago.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Here is an off white one that I made couple of weeks ago.


Next one finished.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Very attractive; I'd think they'd go well with the ponchos in matching or coordinating colors.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> Very attractive; I'd think they'd go well with the ponchos in matching or coordinating colors.


I think you,re right!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> I think you,re right!


Here is a nice gray one.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Here is a nice gray one.


This is my niece with her new hooded scarf I made for her. She loves it.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Your hoods are beautiful. I found some yarn this week and want to make one but don't even know where to start. How many stitches do you cast on and do you knit on circular needles? I know I ask a lot of questions but unfortunately I'm one of those knitters that can't work without a pattern. I sure would appreciate any help you are willing to give me. I would love to make a hood for my granddaughter for Christmas. Thanks for your patience. Lou


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

loubroy said:


> Your hoods are beautiful. I found some yarn this week and want to make one but don't even know where to start. How many stitches do you cast on and do you knit on circular needles? I know I ask a lot of questions but unfortunately I'm one of those knitters that can't work without a pattern. I sure would appreciate any help you are willing to give me. I would love to make a hood for my granddaughter for Christmas. Thanks for your patience. Lou


Oh you're quite alright, ask away. You don't learn if you don't ask. If you know how to knit a scarf then you're well on your way. All depends on how wide you want it. The one I made for my niece, I cast on 28 stitches and used a moss stitch pattern. The length is about 65inches. Fold the scarf in half and sew from the folded end about 7-8 inches on one side, then I just crochet the boa yarn all the way around the entire edge til the yarn was gone. Finished!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

loubroy said:


> Your hoods are beautiful. I found some yarn this week and want to make one but don't even know where to start. How many stitches do you cast on and do you knit on circular needles? I know I ask a lot of questions but unfortunately I'm one of those knitters that can't work without a pattern. I sure would appreciate any help you are willing to give me. I would love to make a hood for my granddaughter for Christmas. Thanks for your patience. Lou


Oh you're quite alright, ask away. You don't learn if you don't ask. If you know how to knit a scarf then you're well on your way. All depends on how wide you want it. The one I made for my niece, I cast on 28 stitches and used a moss stitch pattern. The length is about 65inches. Fold the scarf in half and sew from the folded end about 7-8 inches on one side, then I just crochet the boa yarn all the way around the entire edge til the yarn was gone. Finished! Oh, I doubled up on the yarn and used a #10 1/2 straight needle.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for the information on your hood. I am anxious to get started on one. I sure don't expect mine to be as gorgeous as yours but I am going to give it a good try. Lou


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

loubroy said:


> Thank you so much for the information on your hood. I am anxious to get started on one. I sure don't expect mine to be as gorgeous as yours but I am going to give it a good try. Lou


Good luck, I,m sure it will turn out real nice.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice of you to give those generous instructions to your neices scarf.

The combination of your scarf and her beauty is stunning. The yarn color with her coloring is so attractive. I love the boa yarn on the edge. You need to use that pic if you advertize your projects.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> Nice of you to give those generous instructions to your neices scarf.
> 
> The combination of your scarf and her beauty is stunning. The yarn color with her coloring is so attractive. I love the boa yarn on the edge. You need to use that pic if you advertize your projects.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Have certainly thought about using her pic, even my husband agrees. That blue looks very nice on her.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I would really love the patterns for 2 and 4 they are all very nice, the last one I made turned out too small, I have to rip it out and make it bigger...God Bless


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

rtk1219 said:


> I would really love the patterns for 2 and 4 they are all very nice, the last one I made turned out too small, I have to rip it out and make it bigger...God Bless


Are you talking about the ponchos? If yes which ones exactly?


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

yes the ponchos. sorry , the second one and fourth one pictured on page 1 of this thread


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

rtk1219 said:


> yes the ponchos. sorry , the second one and fourth one pictured on page 1 of this thread


The pattern for #2 is on page 2 of this thread. The pattern for #4 I got on the internet for free and its called " field of daisies ". Happy knitting!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> The pattern for #2 is on page 2 of this thread. The pattern for #4 I got on the internet for free and its called " field of daisies ". Happy knitting!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

you sure knit nice and even. The hats look great.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> you sure knit nice and even. The hats look great.


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> you sure knit nice and even. The hats look great.


Besides she knits fast...I had her make me a hat. I'm behind on my knitting. Besides getting Thanksgiving ready. My hubby and I are in charge of two Christmas parties. Dec 1 and Dec. 8.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Besides she knits fast...I had her make me a hat. I'm behind on my knitting. Besides getting Thanksgiving ready. My hubby and I are in charge of two Christmas parties. Dec 1 and Dec. 8.


Wow, you,'re busy. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hanne, you didn't happen to take a picture of the hat you made me or do I have to wait.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Hanne, you didn't happen to take a picture of the hat you made me or do I have to wait.


Actually I did not ( I usually take pics of everything I make ), sorry I forgot. Guess you do have to wait.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Actually I did not ( I usually take pics of everything I make ), sorry I forgot. Guess you do have to wait.


It looks very pretty.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> It looks very pretty.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your hubby standing in the background seems very please with your knitting. He is probably saying that is my wife with all those creations, she can knit.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Your hubby standing in the background seems very please with your knitting. He is probably saying that is my wife with all those creations, she can knit.


He does compliment me quite often on my stuff. He sees all the work that i put in.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> He does compliment me quite often on my stuff. He sees all the work that i put in.


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

Your purple hood is quite a stunner. Absolutely beautiful. I'm so glad your husband appreciates your work. Judy


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Hanna, thank you for your help on the hooded scarf. I'm going to try and make one for my GD she is away at l college and for some reason it seems like all SUNY schools are on top of a mountain and it is soo cold and windy this will be nice and warm,


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Pat lamb said:


> Hanna, thank you for your help on the hooded scarf. I'm going to try and make one for my GD she is away at l college and for some reason it seems like all SUNY schools are on top of a mountain and it is soo cold and windy this will be nice and warm,


 :thumbup:


----------



## oceansmeet (Aug 2, 2011)

Hanne would you please share your pattern for the beautiful berets that you make not the ones for your husbands work the other ones thank you so much Val


----------



## jaj5371 (Oct 24, 2013)

This is a lovely hat. Do you share the pattern? It is beautiful.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

All of your work is stunning! Is there a pattern for your beret(msp), thank you. Revan


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, so pretty, and I'm sure, so much fun to make and wear! God bless.


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

wow, that is so beautiful


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all my knitting and crochet friends!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Merry Christmas to all my knitting and crochet friends!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

The white poncho ( pg.15 of this thread ) got sold at the craft show for $75. A teenage girl really loved it and her mother bought it for her and she happened to be in the booth next to me selling their own stuff.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! These are all great!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Suo said:


> WOW! These are all great!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

There it is.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I love the second one. I would probably leave the ruffles off for myself but it is beautiful.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

loubroy said:


> I love the second one. I would probably leave the ruffles off for myself but it is beautiful.


  the last one I made with ruffles I sold at Christmas time. I don't make to many of them, but people do buy them.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I really like that burgundy color. I also like the openwork at the neck and bottom. Nice variation.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh those are lovely... do you share the patterns?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Oh those are lovely... do you share the patterns?


Finished another.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, where are the patterns????


hanne said:


> Finished another.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Finished another.


What pattern are you looking for?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> What pattern are you looking for?


Took me forever to finish this one. Had other projects in between.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Took me forever to finish this one. Had other projects in between.


Pretty spring color with just the right amount of shimmer in it.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Very attractive. I love staying on this list and getting updates when you post new cowls or ponchos. You really come up with a lot of variations and colors. Nice work!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

donna47304 said:


> Very attractive. I love staying on this list and getting updates when you post new cowls or ponchos. You really come up with a lot of variations and colors. Nice work!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is the basic poncho pattern


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!Sorry that I had not replied earlier I had so much to do!!! You aa sweetie!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks!!!Sorry that I had not replied earlier I had so much to do!!! You aa sweetie!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Is this also a poncho??? Oh wow! I love it. By any chance do you have the pattern?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Is this also a poncho??? Oh wow! I love it. By any chance do you have the pattern?


No this is not a poncho, it's an Afghan.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, thanks, I had visions of a quite intricate design for a poncho.


hanne said:


> No this is not a poncho, it's an Afghan.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Okay, thanks, I had visions of a quite intricate design for a poncho.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Baby blanket.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> Baby blanket.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

New poncho


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

hanne said:


> New poncho


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hanne, I really like the lilac colored poncho, any chance I could get that pattern? It is what I've been looking for. Very, very pretty!!!


----------



## zubella (Feb 6, 2011)

I love your beret hats. Are they very difficult? WHere could I find a pattern for them?Many thanks


----------



## zubella (Feb 6, 2011)

First time I have seen your work! It is gorgeous.!!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

All of your poncho's are absolutely gorgeous and so well done!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

zubella said:


> First time I have seen your work! It is gorgeous.!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Typsknits said:


> All of your poncho's are absolutely gorgeous and so well done!


 :thumbup: thank you!


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

zubella said:


> First time I have seen your work! It is gorgeous.!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

hanne said:


> Here is a draft that I made for myself as a reference.


Hanne beautiful ponchos, colors, patterns. Thanks for sharing them!
Thank you also for sharing how to put them together.

Zarinah


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Zraza said:


> Hanne beautiful ponchos, colors, patterns. Thanks for sharing them!
> Thank you also for sharing how to put them together.
> 
> Zarinah


 :thumbup:


----------

